

Ask HN: Would you pay to have web app built? - teem

Freelancers or company that builds prototypes for startups...Which route would you take? Any suggestions?
======
sprobertson
If you don't have any coding experience I'd suggest looking for freelancers,
you could potentially get them on board for a longer term relationship.

------
alex_g
Build it yourself, much more efficient. If you only want a prototype to show
investors, etc then you can even just use Keynote.

